# Winamp Internetradio #2312985346



## Kain (26. Juli 2003)

Das ist bestimmt schon der xte Thread zu diesem Thema eh? 
Ich trau mich trotzdem mal zu fragen, aber vorher, Guten Tag @ All.
Ich war nun schon so intelligent, es hinzukriegen, über meine IP mit Winamp andere meine Songs hören zu lassen, nun denn, meine IP ändert sich alle par Minuten und deshalb möchte ich das radio auf meinen Account verlegen, (hosted by all-inkl.com, falls das hilft =/) aber wie geht das? Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr meinem verkalktem Gehirn auf die Sprünge helft, danke schon im Vorraus =]


----------

